# Pedido de Ajuda - Aquisição de estação



## windmen (9 Abr 2008 às 16:08)

Boas,

necessito de ajuda, por parte dos entendidos nesta material.

Necessito de adquirir uma estacção metereologica ( principais funcões para mim - velocidade do vento e direcção) para fazer leituras junto ao mar.

A localização mais em concreto, é num farol de uma barra, onde fica sujeito as condições agrestes do mar.

Por outro lado tinha necessidade que a estação envia-se via wirells as leituras, para um recptor que vai estar a cerca de 800 distanciado.

em tempos coloquei uma estação DALLAS, mas só aguentou 6 meses. O veio apesar de ser de inox, ficou " colado" ao rolamento com a oxidação.

tenho pesquisado as estaçoes sem partes móveis ( somente com sensores) , para evitar manutenções e que o material se danifique com rapidez, mas tenho visto presos um "pouco" elevados para o meu bolso.

vi a pouco uma estação WMR 200, mas não sei se resistirá as inteperies no inverno.

Podem recomendar que tipo de solução devo adquiri, que reuna as seguintes condições: medição da intensidade, direcção do vento, registente à maresia ( esta na barra de um porto, no farol), com possibilidade de enviar os dados via wirelles e por ultimo que o preço , não seja muito elevado.

Agradeço ajuda.
Obrigado


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2008 às 10:36)

Olá,
Não posso dar grande ajuda mas tenho quase a certeza que a WMR 200 não é estação para isso pois trata-se dum segmento de estações amadoras para curiosos como nós, e julgo que o que pretende já será dum segmento profissional que é desconhecido para mim e presumo que os preços inevitavelmente já tenham outra ordem de grandeza.
Penso que o ideal será mesmo contactar directamente o suporte dos diversos fabricantes e explicar o seu problema. Pode ser que a questão não esteja tanto na estação em si mas nos sensores preparados para intempéries.


----------



## Minho (10 Abr 2008 às 11:16)

Tal como disse o Vince... Se é para uso profissional não é de todo aconselhável a Oregon WMR-200, o que não quer dizer que não aguentasse, mas se existe orçamento para algo mais profissional e viável o mais conhecido que há aí são as Vaisala , usadas pelo IM e penso que também pela Brisa.


----------

